# Norco Sight Carbon 2014 Steuersatz



## desktop (3. November 2014)

Hallo,

das Sight Carbon 2014 hat ja einen vollintergrierten Steuersatz. Iben IS42, und unten? Ist das IS52?

Grüße


----------

